# tiny farm implements?



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

looking at finally having a place of our own I"d of course like to be able to grow grains and such for our own use but also produce more than we really need. I am disabled as most of you here have gathered over time. so to do much of anything I need a little mechanical help. Looking at a small around 25 horsepower deisel tractor to do everything mow, blade, backhoe and it has 3 point hitch and draw bar. But I"m having difficulty finding somthing like the old 66 all crop harvester and haven't even looked yet but suspect planters and such is going to be difficult as well any one have any suggestions where to look for these. 

as I type this I get the idea to look for amish horse drawn equiptment possible for some of my needs. Any other ideas??


----------



## JustCliff (May 21, 2011)

What part of the world are you located in?


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

jsriley5 said:


> Looking at a small around 25 horsepower diesel tractor to do everything mow, blade, backhoe and it has 3 point hitch and draw bar. I"m ... difficulty finding the old 66 all crop harvester .... suspect planters and such is going to be difficult as well


You are going to LOVE reading this thread!!

*Small Machinery for Small Homesteads*
http://www.preparedsociety.com/forum/f35/small-machinery-small-homesteads-19801/

Backhoes for tractors this size are seldom less than $2000 since *everybody* wants one!

Small pull type combines are scarce. I saw a nice All-Crop (usable) for $950 on ebay a few weeks back.

Planting can be done in many ways... I have seen a lot of cool stuff on ebay recently. Read that thread I posted, though.

What state are you in?


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

Mid Missouri. I musta got parnoid or somthing used to have it listed  as for the back hoe the tractor (very small) I'm looking at has one with it. so I don't have to hunt and yeah it is about 2500 extra. Anyone have any reccomendations or more important Warnings about any of the brands of small tractors. The one I"m looking at right now is a Kubota bx25 subject to change if a good deal on another good lil affordable tractor comes along. NO rush as things are kinda up in the air. OH and nuttin too fancy I only have a couple acres worth to worry about tilling. although if food shortages come along I figure the neighbors might be willing to allow a few bean corn and wheat to be planted along their properties as well. I"l post more about the potential "homestead" when/if we decide to bite and they decide to accept our lowball offer. It needs work so we are shooting low as the heavier stuff will have to be hired done. And of course I need some equiptment. I know it's not anyones idea of a homestead at only 3.5 acres but it is looking to be in our price range and though there are 4 other neighbors around the little lake there is nothing else much around but farm land and some of those are amish which I count to be a plus.


----------



## bacpacker (Jul 15, 2011)

I have a BX1860 that I use mainly for mowing. I also have a bigger Duetz that I do the heavy work with. If I only had the Kubota I would have went with the BX2560. With 2-4 acres it would do most anything you will need. I've had mine going on 3 years now and had zero issues with it, other than it's slightly underpowered for cutting heavy grass.


----------



## jsriley5 (Sep 22, 2012)

And you are correct I did a search but must have did it wrong as my parameters swhould have turned up that thread. It is a good read and Weedy garden may have hit my nail on the head with some of the atv type implements and some of those places have some small three point stuff too. and as has been pointed out in that thread the biggest hang up is still harvesting stuff. trust me 20 years ago I'd have tossed a couple of scythes including grandpas scth with the "basket or tray or whatever that is I fugure for reaping wheat a nd suck collecting a shocks worth and making it easy to bundle. but I just CANT do that stuff no more. I"ll figure somthing out for the short term long term well if it gets to that I"ll get the neighbors busy I"m no lil red hen.

And I"m a lil crafty might be able to get by with a scickle mower and just tye a tarp on behind it to slide along and catch the cuttings. be a little easier to gather it up that way just have to stop and empty it often so I don't eight the tarp down and get tears. I ll keep looking and if I don't get it I"ll do as usual and improvise or beg for help or both


----------



## ZoomZoom (Dec 18, 2009)

For a BX, you may have a hard time finding "harvesting" equipment. 3PH implements for that size tractor are normally things like blades, rototillers, PHD... I haven't looked but don't even remember seeing a sickle bar for that size tractor in the last 20+ years.


----------



## k0xxx (Oct 27, 2011)

I saw a Ford 2000 diesel on the local (north Arkansas) Craigslst a few days ago. I believe they are about 30hp, and it came with four implements. I could look it up and pm you a link, if you'd like.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)




----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Some combines had a dedicated re-thresher, basically a mini version of the main concave. One of our old 410 Masseys even had one with adjustable clearance. All it takes is a couple bolts to remove and it is not that hard to drive. I experimented a tiny bit and it can definitely get the grain (or other crop) threshed properly and it would be a lot less work than building your own cylinder. I have yet to put together a really nice unit and was hoping to find one of those darn plot harvesters or a little pull type for my small scale stuff:gaah: Hard to justify when you have so much stuff to do and a couple "real" combines just sitting there.


----------



## ras1219como (Jan 15, 2013)

Jsriley, since you are in mid mo you may want to check up around Clark, you might be able to find some equipment there. They've got quite the Amish population and quite a few small to medium sized farms.


----------



## smaj100 (Oct 17, 2012)

Someone has to be selling these in the us by now....

http://www.alibaba.com/product-gs/673206376/Best_Seller_mini_combine_harvester_for.html

I've seen several of these on you tube and other places, might not be the highest quality equipment.


----------



## bugoutbob (Nov 11, 2012)

When I say "tiny farm implements" as a thread title I was excited. I thought we were going to learn something about those airline farms. I'm sure they have special tiny farms where they grow tiny livestock ... what else could explain the tiny portions of meat they serve with a meal?

Even though I was wrong about that thought, it is still proving to be interesting reading.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

smaj100 said:


> Someone has to be selling these in the us by now....


I have never seen them in the USA

I can still buy a pretty decent small combine for US $2,000 - $4,000, so there is no incentive to import one.

AND even if I have to open the sieve a bit and turn the fan speed down (to lessen losses) I can still do more (reliably) with a 1950's John Deere 55 for $500. If I have to clean the grain again, no big deal as long as I get it cut and get it in off the field.


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

We all just need one of these


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

cowboyhermit said:


> We all just need one of these


Yeah, if you could actually make it harvest grain! The "deere" is clearly a riding mower turned backwards!


----------



## cowboyhermit (Nov 10, 2012)

Yeah, sorry if I confused anyone, I just think they are funny. They don't actually function.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Well, sure... they ARE cute


----------



## Jerry D Young (Jan 28, 2009)

I didn't check the links, but they all worked recently.

There are some that might give you some ideas.

http://www.woodwardcrossings.com/index.html
http://ussmallfarm.com/index.html
http://www.theplotmaster.com/plotmaster.html
http://honeyspreaders.com/
http://www.lenco-harvesters.com/index.html
http://www.farmtek.com/farm/supplies/home?siteID=8m5VE5Zl2eQ-BVLY42J6.R937qQBwOx2Eg

Just my opinion.


----------

